

Arab prince to give away 32B$ to charity - simonebrunozzi
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jul/03/alwaleed-bin-talal-meet-the-saudi-prince-giving-away-all-his-money

======
soniamit
that why he is Prince !!

